# New government for Thailand



## Song_Si

*Pheu Thai sweeps 255 MPs at 83.69 per cent vote count*
Published on July 3, 2011

*After the vote count has been done by 83.69 per cent, the Pheu Thai Party appeared to sweep 255 MPs.*

The Democrat came second with wining 163 MPs according to the count by the Royal Thai Police and EC as of 8 pm.

The Bhum Jai Thai would win 35 MPs, the Chart Thai Pattana 21 MPs, Chart Pattana Pua Pandin 10 MPs and Palang Chon seven MPs.

The Love Thailand would win four MPs, the Matubhum would win two MPs, and the Mahachon Party, Rak Santi Party and New Democrat Party would win one MP each.

*****​
*Abhisit concedes election defeat*
Published on July 3, 2011

*Democrat Party leader Abhisit Vejjajiva conceded defeat and congratulated his rival Pheu Thai Party for its victory.*
Based on unofficial vote counted by 7.45 pm Sunday, Abhisit said it was clear Pheu Thai was the winning party.
"I congratulate Pheu Thai for its chance to lead the next government and wish Yingluck Shinawatra every success as the first female prime minister of Thailand," he said.
The balloting outcome was proof about Thai democracy advancing forward, he said.

*****









SWEPT TO POWER: Yingluck Shinawatra, opposition Puea Thai party candidate and sister of fugitive Thai ex-prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra interviewed after voting at polling station in Bangkok.​
*Yingluck, Pheu Thai win in a landslide*
AUTHORITIES, EMBASSIES ON ALERT

3/07/2011

*Rookie politician Yingluck Shinawatra has led Pheu Thai Party to an overwhelming election win, throwing out the Democrat-led government and winning some 310 or more of the 500 seats in parliament. Official results were expected by 10pm (1500 GMT) from the Election Commission.
*
Assuming the exit polls are even close, Ms Yingluck is set to be the country's first female prime minister.


----------



## Song_Si

*Talks on next coalition begin*
*Pheu Thai asks two small parties to join cabinet*

Published: 4/07/2011


*Pheu Thai began negotiating with potential partners in a new coalition government after an unofficial vote count suggested it had won more than half of the Lower House seats in yesterday's election*









Pheu Thai Party’s top list candidate Yingluck Shinawatra is surrounded by reporters
as she makes her way to the party headquarters in Bangkok yesterday.​
With a projected win of less than 300 seats, Pheu Thai will need the cooperation of at least three other parties to ensure government stability, said a party source.

Pheu Thai confirmed last night that it has discussed with Chartthaipattana the possibility of joining a coalition, while sources said the Phalang Chon Party and Chart Pattana Puea Pandin parties could also be possible partners.










Supporters crowd around Pheu Thai’s top party-list candidate Yingluck Shinawatra
to congratulate her on the party’s poll victory at the party head office yesterday.​


----------



## Song_Si

*Yingluck announces five-party coalition*
July 4, 2011










*PM candidate Yingluck Shinawatra Monday announced a five-party coalition with 299 MPs.*

The five Yingluck coalition parties are Pheu Thai, Chat Thai Pattana, Chat Pattana Phua Pandin, Palang Chon and Mahachon.

The announcement came one day after the July 3 election which saw her party won over Democrat Party of Abhisit Vejjajiva.

She stressed "reconciliation" must take place and economy be rebuilt. She said the Kanit na Nakhon panel, which was set up by the Abhisit government to investigate fact behind the bloody violence, would be invited to go on working.

"Corruption is another problem that we will solve," Yingluck told a press conference.

"299 is a beautiful number", Yingluck said of her government's strength.

******​
How the country voted (red for Pheu Thai)


----------



## Song_Si

US Department of State 

*Press Statement*
Victoria Nuland
Department Spokesperson, Office of the Spokesperson
Washington, DC
July 3, 2011

We congratulate the people of the Kingdom of Thailand, our long-time friend and ally, for their robust participation in the July 3rd parliamentary elections. The choice of who will lead Thailand now rests with those representatives elected by the Thai people.

We look forward to working with the next Thai government to broaden and strengthen our alliance, which is based on shared values and mutual respect. The United States also looks forward to working with the opposition and non-partisan civil society, as we have always done.


----------



## Song_Si

*New political phase set to begin*
August 2, 2011

A new political chapter has begun following yesterday's inauguration of the 24th House of Representatives and today will see legislators vote to elect Somsak Kiatsuranont as the new Speaker. At the same time he will become president of the Parliament.

By next week, Yingluck Shinawatra will have formally taken office as prime minister. At the same time Abhisit Vejjajiva looks set to lead the Democrat Party for a second term. He will also serve as opposition leader.

The policy debate is expected to take place no later than August 25, paving the way for Yingluck's government to assume office.

more


----------



## Song_Si

*It's official - Yingluck the prime minister*

*It's official - Yingluck the prime minister*
August 5, 2011

*The House on Friday cast a roll-call vote to install Yingluck Shinawatra as prime minister.*

Of 496 MPs present, Yingluck received 296 votes. The opposition abstained with 197 votes. Three votes were cast against the nomination.

Of the 300 coalition votes, four abstained including Yingluck, the House speaker and his two deputies.

Three Democrat MPs cast their disapproval were Watchara Phetthong, Boonyod Sukthinthai and Attaporn Ponlabutr.

Yingluck is 44 years and one month old, breaking a world record as the youngest female ever elected the prime minister.

*****​









*Feminine touch for PM's office*
August 5, 2011
*
The PM's office is getting more feminine touches to welcome Thailand's first-ever woman premier, a Government House official said yesterday.*

Parada Thenbumrung, the PM's deputy secretary-general in charge of the venue and protocol, said the PM's office in Thai Ku Fah Building was ready to welcome the new prime minister. However, the office itself needed to be redecorated, with more feminine touches and a new pink and white colour scheme.


----------



## Song_Si

*King urges new govt to ensure peace*

11/08/2011 

*His Majesty the King has urged Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra and her government to ensure peace in the country as much of the world is engulfed in turmoil.*









His Majesty the King grants an audience to Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra​
His Majesty wanted the cabinet members to set an example and keep their word that they would work honestly in the national interest.

Ms Yingluck yesterday led her cabinet ministers to take the oath of allegiance before His Majesty the King at Siriraj Hospital.

The King told them to keep their promises to work for the good of the nation and the public.

"The country needs a leader to run the country so the nation will move ahead," said the King. "May all of you work in accord with the oaths you have given. If you do, it will result in national prosperity and your happiness."

The King reiterated the importance of honesty to ensure the country's peace, prosperity and people's well-being.

Many countries around the world are dealing with various troubles, which Thailand has largely avoided this year, so the government should strive to keep the peace, he said.


----------



## Song_Si

*Good news for first-time home and car buyers*

Incentives for first-time home and car buyers
August 19, 2011 

*First-time car buyers will get tax waivers of up to Bt100,000 each and first-home buyers will be eligible for a zero mortgage rate for five years, Deputy Finance Minister Boonsong Teriyaphirom said yesterday.*

Finance Minister Thirachai Phuvanatnaranubala will today announce implementation of government policies to financially support people who want to buy cars and homes, Boonsong said.

He explained that the Excise Department will waive its tax, which will result in lower car prices by up to Bt100,000. However, the car must be a new one and its price not over Bt1 million. The car cannot change hands during the first five years, otherwise its owner must return the tax incentives back to the Finance Ministry, he said.

Eligible car models would be passenger cars or pickup trucks, he said, adding it would consider allowing commercial banks to join in financing buyers.

People buying homes would receive a zero mortgage rate for five years, on condition the house prices did not exceed Bt3 million. The Government Housing Bank will implement this new mortgage scheme which offers a much better term loan than that offered by the Abhisit government.


----------

